# Carpel Tunnel Syndrome



## hobbygirl (28 Apr 2010)

my hubby and i are new to cycling and he suffers with carpel tunnel. he has had operations on both hands but suffered this weekend as we did 35miles. any advice please


----------



## summerdays (28 Apr 2010)

(This reply is me guessing rather than actually knowing). 

Gloves with gel in perhaps to help absorb some of the shock going through the handlebars, and making sure that he is holding the handlebars such that he isn't bending his wrists too much. If its on straight handlebars then maybe those wider grips you can get that may support more of his palm?


----------



## montage (28 Apr 2010)

If you are desperate for responses, and he is into fitness cycling rather a lot, then you could look into aero bars/ tri bars. Steering is WAY more jumpy and unless you spend a fair whack of money then you don't have quick access to brakes.
If unsure of what they are, they are designed for time trials to get the rider into a more aero position - but you rest on your elbows rather than your hands.

I would use this as a last resort as it will cost £££ - and will make the bike difficult to steer (especially being newer to cycling) and the rider is in an aggressive position which may strain the lower back....but as I said, the weight is on the elbows etc.

Hopefully somebody will give you some better advice, but all I can think of apart from the above is to bring the bars higher/closer and to put in some more padding.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (28 Apr 2010)

I use one of these on one of my bikes with flat bar. The bottom of the page talks about the issue.


----------



## tongskie01 (28 Apr 2010)

hobbygirl said:


> my hubby and i are new to cycling and he suffers with carpel tunnel. he has had operations on both hands but suffered this weekend as we did 35miles. any advice please



won't go away. try recumbents. no pressure on hands..no pain..


----------



## Banjo (28 Apr 2010)

*Taking weight off hands*

It may be that you could reduce the pressure on his hands by making some adjustments to the bike.

If the saddle is lower at the front than back it causes you to lean on the bars putting greater stress on the hands.Have the saddle dead level or slightly up at the nose.

Al;so moving the seat forward a bit on its rails or bringing the bars back and up a bit by fitting a different stem may give a more upright riding position taking more weight off his hands.


----------



## PK99 (28 Apr 2010)

hobbygirl said:


> my hubby and i are new to cycling and he suffers with carpel tunnel. he has had operations on both hands but suffered this weekend as we did 35miles. any advice please



ergon bar ends - they solved the post op problem for me perfectly as thy give varied hand positions and spread the load


----------



## Globalti (1 May 2010)

Yes, seconded for Ergon bar ends, they are fantastic.

Has he tried using a Powerball to strengthen his grip? They are supposed to be good for carpal tunnel syndrome and they're good fun too. If you buy one with flashing lights, a whine and a rev counter they're even more fun but the basic model will do.

Here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...&field-keywords=power+ball&sprefix=power+ball


----------



## Twenty Inch (2 May 2010)

I feel for him, I've suffered with this for years since a childhood spent milking my mother's goats.....

Gel gloves, drop handlebars, gel-lined handlebar tape, correct positioning and set-up will all help, but won't knock it on the head. keep experimenting. I might put those ergons on my straight-barred bikes.


----------



## PK99 (2 May 2010)

Twenty Inch said:


> I feel for him, I've suffered with this for years since a childhood spent milking my mother's goats.....
> 
> .



have the tendon release op if you have full blown carpal tunnel syndrome - worked like magic for me!


----------



## Twenty Inch (7 May 2010)

PK99 said:


> have the tendon release op if you have full blown carpal tunnel syndrome - worked like magic for me!



I'm seeing the consultant in June.

For the OP, if the CTS is keeping hubby awake at nights, a splint will sort it out. You can buy them or make them. They keep the wrist at a 30 degree angle while sleeping so the CTS doesn't develop.


----------



## PK99 (7 May 2010)

Twenty Inch said:
 

> For the OP, if the CTS is keeping hubby awake at nights,* a splint will sort it out. Y*ou can buy them or make them. They keep the wrist at a 30 degree angle while sleeping so the CTS doesn't develop.




IME, only temporarily. The night time problem come about as a result of the nocturnal change in fluid balance and once the condition progresses beyond a certain point, ecen the splint offer little or no relief (bot IME and my consultant' s advice)


----------



## Twenty Inch (9 May 2010)

Ooh, that's bad news, sorry to hear that. I got sick of being woken up 5 or 6 times a night. It's abated slightly for me, but I rather think that's because it's progressed to some irreversible stage....


----------



## Fletch456 (9 May 2010)

There's a good, thorough and clear DVD with this month's cycling active all about bike set up and maintenance that may be helpful. It helps you set up the bike eg saddle being dead level (as one guy here has mentioned) and using a spirit level but ultimately it's comfort and what works for the person concerned that matters.


----------



## fwgx (19 May 2010)

CTS has been linked to having sex in the missionary position by putting a lot of stress on the wrists for a long time. Next time try mounting him instead


----------



## jimboalee (19 May 2010)

Strengthening the spine and back will allow less pressure on the wrists.

Concentrate on Hyperextensions and Deadlifts.

Hyperextensions can be done on the climbing frame in the local park, and it's free, no expensive additions to the bike.


----------

